# South East horse people, please help



## cremedemonthe (27 August 2018)

This came up on the Surrey Horse and Pony on facebook which is my old patch, please could you have a read and share it around. This lady's lorry was stolen at the Oxted and Edenbridge show, the lorry was recovered in Essex but her little dog was inside and is still missing.As you can imagine she's beside herself with worry, please share this around to try to get the dog back safe and sound, thanks, Oz 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/sur...13063946027&notif_t=feedback_reaction_generic


----------



## MissTyc (27 August 2018)

Shared, shared, shared ... 
My Fb is full of this story this morning, and many local people out and about looking for the terrier. It makes me feel physically sick to think this has happened.


----------



## cremedemonthe (27 August 2018)

MissTyc said:



			Shared, shared, shared ... 
My Fb is full of this story this morning, and many local people out and about looking for the terrier. It makes me feel physically sick to think this has happened.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, can't imagine what the owner/s must be going through,Oz


----------

